# [We're Quiet Riot!] WoW SAS Guild



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Realm: Wildhammer (PVP)
Faction: Horde
Guild: Quiet Riot

IGNs (In-game Names)
MNinja: Vocidor (Warlock)
Roswell: Henrikson (Warrior)
MousewithoutKeyboard: Darkartisian (Warlock)
Sierra83: Kaarma (Warlock) and Mylandra (Priest) and Phalina (Warrior) and Sartain (Mage)
Qolselanu: Qolselanu

Quiet Riot is up! Please feel free to join us!!


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: To all the people who are interested in the SA Guild*

Hey, damoo contacted me and I'm definitely in for the whole idea. I'm also ready to play now. But I have to say I prefer a PvP server to PvE. I don't care what clock or which faction we play on though.

How opposed to the idea of playing a PvP server are you?

edit: oh, and i don't have aim or any of that stuff, but i'm here pretty frequently if you want to pm me.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: To all the people who are interested in the SA Guild*

One more vote for PVP.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: To all the people who are interested in the SA Guild*

Count me in... though I have no preference for what type of server. I have existing characters on a Normal and PVP server already.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: To all the people who are interested in the SA Guild*

Oh, fine. We can do PvP. It's alright with me. 

So what faction do you guys wanna play then? I want to play Horde but I'll play Alliance.
Oh, and what server population and clock do you guys want?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/28] WoW SAS Guild*

Is this burning crusade or regular World of Warcraft? I'll join by Wensday (gotta buy it from gamestop)....but I'm a noob lol. I sort of like Horde better than Alliance as well.

msn = [email protected]


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/28] WoW SAS Guild*

I prefer Horde as well... I have the Burning Crusade, it's the best way to go! How could you do without the Outlands? 

I don't care what kind of server I'm on, though PVP can be more exciting at times. I didn't realize there were different server times... uhhh, Eastern time I guess since that's my time zone.

here's my MSN: [email protected]


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/28] WoW SAS Guild*

So, if we do have this guild thingy, are we all starting new characters or am I the only one?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/28] WoW SAS Guild*

It depends on what server we're on... I don't mind starting a new character, or helping my guildies level if you want to start it on the Smolderthorn server... I have some low level alts there too.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [Update! 12/28] WoW SAS Guild*

Hmm.. I'm thinking about getting Burning Crusade. I was leaning towards Alliance because I've hardly played on that side, but if I could be a Blood Elf I'd be happy. 

As far as population, probably don't want to be on a server that's too empty or too full. I'd prefer a medium pop I 'spose? But I think the one I'm on now is a high pop. and I'm liking it so maybe medium wouldn't be enough.. hm :con

ps - where do blood elfs start in the game?


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/28] WoW SAS Guild*



roswell said:


> Hmm.. I'm thinking about getting Burning Crusade. I was leaning towards Alliance because I've hardly played on that side, but if I could be a Blood Elf I'd be happy.
> 
> As far as population, probably don't want to be on a server that's too empty or too full. I'd prefer a medium pop I 'spose? But I think the one I'm on now is a high pop. and I'm liking it so maybe medium wouldn't be enough.. hm :con
> 
> ps - where do blood elfs start in the game?


 the Blood Elves have their own exclusive starting area thats not accessible by non-BC characters north of the Undead/Forsaken starting area.

So, I guess we're playing Horde  .

You don't need BC to fully enjoy the game, you just can't play the Draenei or Blood Elves and can't Jewelcraft or go to the Outlands.

Yeah, a medium server sounds okay.

It will take awhile to get enough people to start a clan, hopefully we can figure that out soon. We might not be able to make one with just guys with SA. I'll be working on it though.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

So you guys are on Wildhammer, then? Has anyone started a character there?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

I'm going to be a Undead Warlock (heh I want lvl 40 fear). If we are different chars (tauren, orcs etc).....even though the starting places are different...can we see each other?
I don't see why the clan needs "other" people outside this forum...for PVP, aslong as the fight is balanced (tanker, mage, fighter, support)....we would have a good chance unless WC tactics differ from Diablo lol.

I'm going to get both WC and BC in a couple of hours....and I'll join the Wildhammer server (new char, new account).


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

Wildhammer? Cool works for me. Started a char there when I first bought the game. It's a good server.



MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> If we are different chars (tauren, orcs etc).....even though the starting places are different...can we see each other?


Yes, we'll be questing in generally the same area after maybe... 10 levels? But before that we're in our own little areas. Trolls and Orcs start in the same place.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

After level 6 or so you can always travel to the other players' questing area... that's what I did when leveling up my Blood elf priest, I like Tirisfal Glades better for some reason.

Hmm... now I have to decide what kind of character to start on Wildhammer... I've got a pally, warrior, priest, mage and rogue already... maybe I'll start a druid or something


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

I'm thinking I want a warrior, hunter, or priest. Hmm..........

Maybe an undead warrior

or a blood elf priest if i get bc!

Umm... :con


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

any recommendations? heh


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

Undead are always fun to play... my only 70 is an undead warrior 

I guess the only way to know is to try out a whole bunch of different classes and see what you like best... it makes the game more fun & exciting that way, and plus it makes running instances a lot easier because you know the abilities of the other classes from firsthand experience.

So I've started a character on the Wildhammer server, she's a blood elf Warlock named Kaarma... whisper me in-game if you're on and we can quest together!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

I just bought warcraft and bc, im installing it. LOL, I got two stragety guides too!

What are your inname game names?

I'm stating a Undead and learning fear.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

My blood elf lock is at level 5 now, so she'll be able to meet up with you in Tirisfal soon


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

My IGN is Vocidor.  Hopefully I'll see you guys around soon.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

omfg, I'm downloading a 692mb patch! sigh.

So, I'm creating a Undead Warlock...are they good against PVP?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

locks are awesome for PVP because of all the curses they have... basically they can kill you by loading you up with a string of curses, if you don't get healed.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

I'm an Undead Warrior named Henrikson. I have to go to work now, but I might be on later tonight so I'll see ya if I see ya.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

Ok, I'm playing.

Name is Galolas. Have to leave for an hour around 5:10pm.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*



MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> omfg, I'm downloading a 692mb patch! sigh.
> 
> So, I'm creating a Undead Warlock...are they good against PVP?


 Well all classes can be effective in PvP. I'm sure you'll be fine.

Alrighty, hope to see ya there


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

Can't wait for pk time!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

I used to play WoW before I got burned out. Maybe a month or 2 wouldn't hurt. I'll see


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [Update! 12/29] WoW SAS Guild*

Jeez! I had to stay at work til' like midnight, that sucked.

Well I'm getting on now if any care to join.


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

oh, and you misspelled my IGN in your updated post, MNinja.

just to avoid confusion, it's Henrikson, without a "c".


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

It's kind of silly we're all warlocks, I'm going to start a Hunter as well.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

We'll also need a healer for PvP, I think I will start an undead priest.

[Edit: I have made an undead priest named Mylandra... see you when you guys come online!]


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

In the Hunter class, is the gun or the bow better?


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

I'm not sure, but I have seen more hunters using guns than bows.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

Does anyone still have that 7day trial CD key?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

https://signup.worldofwarcraft.com/trial/index.htm

Download, install (dont register yet)...after installing, launch it and register FROM the "game" itself.....there's a problem with the "registration" page when you manually try to register.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

Cool. Didn't know there was a 10day trial on their site. DLing now.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

What classes do you guys need the most?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

IGN is Qolselanu. I'm ingame now.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

Add me to your friends lists. I tried to whsiper Sierra83 but it says that since I'm on a trial account I cant message people if they dont have me on their friends list.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

For the guild name I was thinking <Sassy>... it's catchy, plus it's got SAS in the name for us! even if we accept other players into the guild.

What do you guys think??


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

We also need a leader


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*



Sierra83 said:


> For the guild name I was thinking <Sassy>... it's catchy, plus it's got SAS in the name for us! even if we accept other players into the guild.
> 
> What do you guys think??


Well, it would be weird for the men in the guild lol.

Some of my guild name ideas:

Psycho Groupie Propane Crazy (for those who know where I got this idea from, I used propane instead of cocaine since I think drugs are against the TOS)
We Have No Quarter
Heirs Of Nothing In Particular

As for guild leader, I nominate myself for Guild Master! :b


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

How about:

Unacceptable Social Behaviour
Adjective Adjective Noun
SlashQuiet


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

Haha, I think it definitely has to be something that relates us to SAS in some way. We are the SAS guild afterall. :b

We could do something clever like an acronym

<Shadows of Awkward Souls>

i don't know, but we gotta represent!


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

Secret Atrocity Society
Socially Artless Shadows/Souls
Selectively Asymmetrical Society
Socially Asymmetrical Society
Zero Signal
Unacceptable Social Behaviour
Adjective Adjective Noun
SlashQuiet
Dead Quiet/Silent


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

alright, i'll concede and try out something to do with SAS. remember that it has to be 26 characters (including spaces) max. alright, everyone think of 10 names and we'll vote on them. feel free to modify other people's names and stuff.

Typo Groupie Inane Crazy
We need some shoes
Socially Selective
Zero Voice
Mute Volume
Written by Anxiety
List of the Anxious
Quiet Absolution
Negative One Decibels
Please Speak Louder


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

<Calm Before the Storm>

<Kill You Softly>

<Quiet Riot> *chuckles*

<Avoidant Avoiders>

<Silent But Deadly>

hee hee, this is fun :b
any opinions on these?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

Perhaps get that 10 best and take them to the voting forum so everyone can vote on it?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

I call leadership (GM) of the guild, absolute power :lol


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

I vote for <Silent But Deadly>


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*



Sierra83 said:


> I vote for <Silent But Deadly>


Yeah, I think that one's my favorite too.

And I'll back Mik for GM of the guild. He's done a good job organizing this so far and I doubt we'd all be on by now if it weren't for him. Way to go! :yes


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*



roswell said:


> And I'll back Mik for GM of the guild. He's done a good job organizing this so far and I doubt we'd all be on by now if it weren't for him. Way to go! :yes


I second that, Mik should be our leader!

:boogie


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: [We're live! Still need a few more people] WoW SAS Guild*

heh thanks guys

the guild is up! 

EDIT:

I suppose our next task will be figuring out what our Tabard will be. We'll still need 10 guild to buy one and 1g for every individual tabard.

the only site ive found that has an online tabard viewer is http://wowvault.ign.com/static.php?cate ... bardviewer


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

That guild tabard viewer is pretty cool.

From a design standpoint I think we should make the tabard with a white icon against a black background, that way it won't clash with any of our armour. As far as the icon itself goes, I like the mask (the one that looks like the mask from The Phantom of the Opera but with more jaggedy edges).


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm trying different characters to see which ones I like (at lvl10), so far I tried a Hunter (somewhat fun but dies a lot), Mage (very fun, hardly dies), Shaman (sucks).

Next up on the list is a remake of the Warlock (did not give warlock a fair chance first time I played) and probably a Rogue before I commit to lvling one.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm online now and will probably play for another 5-6 hours so whisper me in-game for a guild invite


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

This all seems so fun and tempting! However, I'm at home all of the time for now so I could see myself playing this a-l-o-t. I like the sound of a priest so far from what I've heard and read. No! I mustn't!

Liking the choice of guild name by the way.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

At what lvl do you need to be to run an instance?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

There's an instance in Ogrimmar thats can be run in the teens.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Is that the fastest way to lvl? The quests are getting pretty annoying right now and I'd like to take a break from that crap and just "fight".


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

I think I am going to transfer my 70 on Smolderthorn to this server, that way I can run you guys through instances and you'll level up quickly... also we can start the guild bank 

RFC (Ragefire Chasm) in Orgrimmar is a good bet, as well as VC (Deadmines, though we'd have to swim there from STV since it's in Alliance territory!) 

Generally questing is the fastest way to level, though running instances isn't too bad either. You get good gear from instances, which in turn helps you to level faster when questing.

[EDIT: I also made a Blood Elf mage named Sartain (after the rock & roll musician Dan Sartain)... when one of you logs on can you add him to the guild please?]


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm playing on "Darkartisian", I added all of you.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh god, I've just ordered the 'World of Warcraft Battle Chest' since it worked out cheaper than the game and expansion seperately. I'm a little scared but I'll be okay I think.

As long as I have a good time playing it I won't regret it. I've been feeling so ****ty lately and my life feels like it lacks so to hell with it.

I'm still not sure if I'll open it straight away though, lol.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Sounds like fun Toscy, good to have ya on!

My character transfer is complete, everybody add Phalina to your friends list!!! She's my level 70 undead warrior... prepare for EXTREME PWNAGE


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

You guys (cant gals) should keep us updated on your levels!!! It would be nice to know your progression =)


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Well, my Undead Warrior is now level 17, and his professions are mining/blacksmithing and first aid. Go Henrikson!


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

roswell said:


> Well, my Undead Warrior is now level 17, and his professions are mining/blacksmithing and first aid. Go Henrikson!


heh, soon we shall duel.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Level update:

Phalina (undead warrior) - 70
Mylandra (undead priest) - 17
Kaarma (blood elf warlock) - 16
Sartain (blood elf mage) - 9 (can someone add him next time I am logged in? thanks)

ZOMG I played for 13 hours straight today... must go to bed...:fall


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I just got a game card and COD4. 

I'm gonna delete my Druid named Qolselanu and start over on my old account.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Toscy said:


> Oh god, I've just ordered the 'World of Warcraft Battle Chest' since it worked out cheaper than the game and expansion seperately. I'm a little scared but I'll be okay I think.
> 
> As long as I have a good time playing it I won't regret it. I've been feeling so @#%$ lately and my life feels like it lacks so to hell with it.
> 
> I'm still not sure if I'll open it straight away though, lol.


 That sucks. Hope you feel better and maybe we'll see you on soon? 

Yeah, I like the idea of black for the color of the guild tabard. I still haven't gotten around to checking out your guys' ideas yet.

Sierra83:
btw, you need to be on your character to receive a guild invite.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Darkartisian - lvl 18...soon lvl 20.
Alphamage -lvl 10


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Henrikson is now lvl 20, and he's dual wielding! You go little guy! 

I also have a lvl 14 Tauren Druid named Ndugu who is getting lonely being in the Barrens by himself all the time. :b


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Lvl 19.....so close to getting Succubus.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Everytime I saw an alliance member, they would talk in this weird language....sort of like Swedish so I assumed that all the alliance player I met were simply Swedish..........LOL, now a horde member tells me that alliance and horde cannot understand each other!

Darkartisian - lvl 30.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Realm down!


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> Realm down!


Oh, is that why there is no Wildhammer pvp in the realm list?

I can only see Wildhammer normal. Tried adding some of you but it says player not found. Guess I'm on the wrong server, ****.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

How long is Wildhammer down for?


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

lol, just realised that there's an EU and a US version. Of course I'm on the EU and the rest of you are US. :/


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Toscy said:


> lol, just realised that there's an EU and a US version. Of course I'm on the EU and the rest of you are US. :/


 Whoa that sucks


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Yeah, luckily I've left both of my EU keys which come with 1 month free untouched and just used the trial for now.

I have a question...if I was to get a US cd key, that would require the US version of the game wouldn't it? Or is the game the same but just the patch different? If not I should be able to download it shouldn't I?

From looking around playing on US servers from the UK should be fine. Any comments on this?


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I think it gives you a "region" you want to play on regardless of the version, like you get to pick US or EU.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like all realms are down till 11:00am PST, good call since I have a bunch of other stuff to do (register for classes + ton of chores)


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

Here's my level 26 priest... she looks awesome right now 
[attachment=0:1gbvb4mu]mylandra full pic.jpg[/attachment:1gbvb4mu]


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

Sierra and me chillin'. :b


----------



## dave :o (Jan 14, 2008)

so many WoW threads on here. I play a lvl 70 warrior on bloodhoof, maybe Ill make an alt to play with you guys.


----------



## Sierra83 (Sep 24, 2007)

haha sweet, you got that screenshot too. love the full moon in the background! i guess the other guy we were questing with is on the other side of the signpost


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

I installed the US WoW the other day, added you all and had a little play around. It's really quite fun apart from I had a constant 400+ ping. I've played other online games and american servers are always under 200, so WoW must be different. I looked into things like lowerping but I don't really want to play extra on top of the subscription really, it all adds up.

So I decided not to go ahead and play, I only would have got addicted anyway. I've just sold the two EU cd keys seperately and made a whole $6 profit on buying the battle chest in the first place which is weird.


----------



## UnderTheUniverse (Aug 24, 2007)

I love the name! I'll see if I have time to run an alt over there. Currently the guild I'm in on Dalvengyr has 3/5 Hyjal and 3/9 BT down, so I may not have much time, but I'd love to try! Hope you wouldn't mind .


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

The guild is weirdly deserted. I'm the only one who ever logs on anymore


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

I logged in once last week and nobody was on. WC kinda got boring...


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I thought I could get back into WoW. Nope, it got boring quick. :/


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Qolselanu said:


> I thought I could get back into WoW. Nope, it got boring quick. :/


 :b just go back to your CoD4


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

MNinja said:


> Qolselanu said:
> 
> 
> > I thought I could get back into WoW. Nope, it got boring quick. :/
> ...


Thats exactly what I did.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I'm lvl45 now if anyone still cares.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Can someone please logon so I can make them GM? I want to join a different guild atleast till I'm 70 to up my leveling process.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

MNinja said:


> Can someone please logon so I can make them GM? I want to join a different guild atleast till I'm 70 to up my leveling process.


Does this mean the guild is pretty much over?


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm a 70 Tauren Hunter on Gurubashi. I would reroll with you guys, but I'm trying to focus on gearing this mofo out. =(


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

My Tauren! =D


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i guess its to late to join in now, huh?


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

MouseWithoutKeyboard said:


> MNinja said:
> 
> 
> > Can someone please logon so I can make them GM? I want to join a different guild atleast till I'm 70 to up my leveling process.
> ...


I wouldn't say that. I'm planning on coming back when everyone is playing again. I'm still in the guild and all. I just need someone to give the Guild Leader title to if I'm planning on leaving.

Btw, feel free to join me on the server.


----------



## MNinja (Dec 22, 2007)

Well I'm lvl60 now fyi 

Edit: Hey guys, I'm going to dissolve the guild if I can't get anyone on to become GM in a week.


----------

